# Best site to buy an Acekard 2i ?



## Kadin (Aug 19, 2011)

Which site has the best reputation for not selling fake cards and also won't gouge me on shipping to the US?  If you were to buy it, where would you buy it from?

I found gameplayfun.com via shoptemp, anyone have experience with them?  Seems to have some decent feedback but possibly slow shipping?

[EDIT]  Ok I bought from GPF based on additional input here and other places via Google.


----------



## Minji20 (Aug 19, 2011)

Realhotstuff maybe? Shipping is free and quick if you live in the U.S


----------



## Izzy011 (Aug 19, 2011)

I've ordered from gameplayfun.com and it shipped pretty fast to me.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 19, 2011)

GPF is the cheapest.

If you want it from US, go with RealHotStuff.


----------



## Jugarina (Aug 19, 2011)

I 2nd Realhotstuff's shop. I have done multiple orders with them, (all where free shipping) and every time they where the real deal "stuff". 

You might pay a few bucks more overall then elsewhere but you get your "stuff" faster, (time is money) and you get legit "stuff" well packaged. The shop is located in New Jersey.


----------



## Kadin (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I decided to go with gameplayfun after reading up a bit more and getting some more input.  Thanks for the input everyone.  Sorry to the two posters above me, didn't see your comments before I bought it.  I'll keep them in mind though for the future.


----------



## chauffler (Aug 19, 2011)

this was helpful for me too good job forum good job


----------



## chubiboi (Aug 19, 2011)

gameplayfun is fine only problem is was when I ordered my supercard ds two from them it didnt come with the tracking number. That was solved though because I emailed the owner and he gave it to me. The shipping was fast took only 2 bussiness days.


----------



## Yeloazndevil (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought from a place not listed at shoptemp called leetmod.com , ordered a acekard 2i (HW81) preflashed to latest fw for $16.99 and $1.99 shipping. Came from Washington in 2 days to California. I've ordered several times from this place and none of the cards are fake.


----------



## DaveMode (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm new to the whole DS scene. Bought an acekard 2i from realhotstuff, my first time using them, and everything went well. I'm in the US. Total cost was $18 (shipping was free) and I got it 5 days after ordering. Would definitely use these guys again.


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi guys you're free to choose the online store to buy an acekard 2i(be sure it's the latest version and no clone), Please don't forget go to Acekard forum for help if you got any troubles.


----------

